
J.K. Rowling Book Burning Videos Are Spreading Like Wildfire Across TikTok - Reedx
https://www.newsweek.com/jk-rowling-books-burned-tiktok-transgender-issues-1532330
======
IntemerateApe
I dont recall any group of people that burns books to be on the right side of
history

~~~
csilverman
Agreed. This is stupid, and distracting.

I don't agree with what Rowling believes and I have no problem with people
deciding they don't want to give money to her. But the book burning—however
symbolic it might be—is a _really_ bad look; makes otherwise justifiable
criticism of her look extreme and authoritarian.

------
LandR
Attention whores looking for attention.

I don't know why we give attention to people that think burning books on
social media is a good idea. Ignore these lunatics.+

~~~
Cheyana
Historically, burning of media has always been associated with people with
conservative, limited views. Nazis have burned books, religious followers have
burned rock and roll records, flags, effigies, but this is the first I've
heard of people with liberal views symbolically destroying something they
disagree with. I thought the whole point of freedom of speech was that we
would agree to disagree on things and leave it at that.

~~~
yorwba
> this is the first I've heard of people with liberal views symbolically
> destroying something they disagree with

What makes them liberal? They're trying to conserve a state of the world where
transpeople are respected and shunning Rowling for transgressing their norms.
A very conservative thing to do.

~~~
krapp
>They're trying to conserve a state of the world where transpeople are
respected and shunning Rowling for transgressing their norms.

That state of the world doesn't really exist to the degree that it can be
preserved, and the premise of normalizing trans identity is very much rooted
in "liberal" ideology - to such a progressive degree that not even all
liberals accept it. JK Rowlings' views in this regard are very much on the
conservative side.

